# Gaskets at Fire-rated Doors



## fj80 (Jun 13, 2016)

Are smoke gaskets required at doors into a 1-hour fire-rated corridor? Is so, what code and section determines this?

Thanks


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2016)

*715.4.3.1 Smoke and draft control.* _Fire door_ assemblies shall also meet the requirements for a smoke and draft control door assembly tested in accordance with UL 1784. The air leakage rate of the door assembly shall not exceed 3.0 cubic feet per minute per square foot (0.01524 m3/s · m2) of door opening at 0.10 inch (24.9 Pa) of water for both the ambient temperature and elevated temperature tests. Louvers shall be prohibited. Installation of smoke doors shall be in accordance with NFPA 105. 


Fire doors in corridors and smoke barriers are also required to meet the criteria of UL 1784. This standard measures the movement of smoke through a door assembly. The installation of the doors is to be done according to NFPA 105 requirements. This standard, titled _Standard for the Installation of Smoke Door Assemblies,_ is a companion to the previously referenced NFPA 80. The criteria for air leakage are also provided in this section. 



http://idighardware.com/?s=Smoke+gasket&submit=


----------



## wmott (Nov 2, 2020)

2015 IBC
Are gaskets required for doors to sleeping units in an R4 use with a corridor required rating of 0?
(Gaskets required for rated corridor walls by 716.5.3. same as above, but new numbers with 2015)
Ratings are due to SECT 420.
They are not required for corridors, Table 1020.1. Use R, 10 or less occupants, 0 hr fire rating required.

Where the gasketing trigger is 1016.5.3, rated doors to corridors, my take is that gasketing is not required here.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2020)

Not into gaskets, except blowing one,,

Read thru this see if it helps










						Decoded: Thresholds and Gasketing for Fire Doors and Smoke Doors - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene. | Decoded: Thresholds and Gasketing for Fire Doors and Smoke Doors | Gasketing & Thresholds | Thresholds and gasketing are simple in comparison to other types of hardware, but the code requirements...




					idighardware.com


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2020)

wmott said:


> 2015 IBC
> Are gaskets required for doors to sleeping units in an R4 use with a corridor required rating of 0?
> (Gaskets required for rated corridor walls by 716.5.3. same as above, but new numbers with 2015)
> Ratings are due to SECT 420.
> ...



Or video 










						Intro to Thresholds and Gasketing (video) - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene. | Intro to Thresholds and Gasketing (video) | | Here's a new whiteboard animation video explaining the basics of thresholds and gasketing, including the related accessibility requirements...




					idighardware.com


----------

